# Volvo takes cross country brand into saloon territory



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Volvo Cars points to the future with the exciting S60 Cross Country
◾A segment first from Volvo Cars
◾Builds on a strong heritage of lifestyle-oriented products








Volvo Cars is stepping up to meet the demands of its core customers with the unveiling of the exciting S60 Cross Country at the Detroit Auto Show.

Back in 1997, when Volvo was the first premium brand to introduce an all-road capable variant of its successful estates, no one could predict the future success of the crossover concept. Today, the crossover is ubiquitous and has helped to define a whole new category of lifestyle vehicle. Volvo is once again taking a bold step forward - this time in the sedan segment - with the unveiling of the S60 Cross Country - the first premium saloon with the same level of capability and rugged design cues of the renowned Cross Country estates.









"We want to further explore the market with our Cross Country brand. We did this back in 1997 with the V70 Cross Country and it led to the birth of a whole new segment. We have included all the capability-driven benefits of the Cross Country brand in this new model, while offering a completely unique expression of adventure and all-road readiness in a distinctly sporty and stylish package," says Lex Kerssemakers, Senior Vice President Product Strategy and Vehicle Line Management at Volvo Cars.








Capable stance

Like the recently announced V60 Cross Country, the S60 Cross Country shares an increased ride height of 65mm (2.5 inches) and comes with the same capable All-Wheel Drive underpinnings of its sibling, making it the only truly capable and stylish all-road saloon crossover on the market. The S60 Cross Country will also be available with front-wheel drive in the UK and selected markets.

"The S60 Cross Country is the sole contender in the crossover saloon segment. We have identified a clear niche in the market for a more capable saloon with rugged styling cues and a higher stance. The S60 Cross Country will appeal to people that are searching for an exciting and capable saloon, whilst enjoying the clear benefits that a crossover offers," says Alain Visser, Senior Vice President Sales, Marketing and Customer Service.

Reflecting Volvo's love of nature and Scandinavian heritage, the S60 Cross Country offers both 18" and 19" wheels with high profile tyres that add both comfort and all-road aesthetics, reduce road noise, and add increased wheel protection when needed.

Delivering an involved and focused driving experience with rugged substance, this dynamic design brings a sporty, unconventional and adventurous edge to the saloon concept.

Pricing is expected to be announced and order books will open during Qtr 2. Deliveries are expected to commence from July.

Powertrain

The S60 Cross Country will launch with the Front-Wheel Drive 190 hp diesel D4, based on Volvo's class-leading Drive-E powertrain architecture, offering a no-compromise blend of efficiency and performance in European markets. A diesel All-Wheel Drive D4 will also be launched based on the proven 2.5L 5-cylinder diesel engine. The S60 Cross Country is expected to be available to order by early summer


----------

